# CD/DVD-Laufwerk Ultrabay

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

eigentlich peinlich das, aber ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen. Jetzt habe ich bereits sein Monaten mein T400 in Betrieb und merke jetzt erst, dass mein DVD-Laufwerk nicht funktioniert. Die Installation mit einer Live-CD war kein Problem, aber jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass im normalen Betrieb die Betriebs-LED dauerleuchtet, aber wenn ich eine CD einlege, geschieht nichts. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich im Kernel alles nötige konfiguriert habe, nur kann es gut sein, dass ich was übersehen habe, vielleicht, da das Laufwerk in einem UltraBay Slim steckt. Vielleicht habe ich auch was ganz was anderes übersehen. Auf jeden Fall wäre ich froh, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte. Das Laufwerk benötige ich zwar kaum, aber ich habe vor, eine zweite Festplatte dort einzubauen, die würde dann eher benötigt.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus,

viele liebe Grüße und einen ruhigen Samstag Abend,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ChrisJumper

```
THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY [=n]                                            

 Prompt: Legacy Removable Bay Support 

   Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:278                           

   Depends on: X86 && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES && THINKPAD_ACPI              

   Location:                                                             

     -> Device Drivers                                                   

       -> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=n 

         -> ThinkPad ACPI Laptop Extras (THINKPAD_ACPI [=n])   
```

Also bin mir jetzt nicht sicher.. ob das das sein könnte was du suchst, aber schau nochmal ins Wiki oder in diese Datei /usr/src/linux/Documentation/laptops/thinkpad-acpi.txt.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey,

danke, prinzipiell sieht das so aus wie das, was ich bräuchte. Allerdings ist das nicht mehr im Kernel drin. Im wiki steht dazu das hier:

 *Quote:*   

> As of kernel 2.6.27 the thinkpad-acpi bay and dock drivers should no longer be used. Instead use the standard ACPI bay and dock drivers. As of kernel 2.6.31 the thinkpad-acpi bay and dock drivers have been removed completely.

 

Wenn ich allerdings die Kernelconfig durchsuche finde ich nur was zu "dock", aber nichts zu "bay".

Also wenn jemand eine Idee hat, wohin die UltraBay-Treiber hin sind, bitte sagen.

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## apraxas

Wie wäre es denn mit dem Dock?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK:
> 
>     This driver supports ACPI-controlled docking stations and removable drive bays such as the IBM Ultrabay and the Dell Module Bay.
> ...

 

Aber ob das dein Treiber ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Allerdings habe ich dir mal meine Kernel config hochgeladen. Mit der funktioniert mein Laufwerk (ist aber ein T500) -- evtl. hilft es dir ja.

----------

## Chainsuck

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Die Installation mit einer Live-CD war kein Problem, aber jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass im normalen Betrieb die Betriebs-LED dauerleuchtet

 

Die Betriebs-LED leuchtet in der Regel immer.

 *Quote:*   

> aber wenn ich eine CD einlege, geschieht nichts

 

D.h du kannst die CD nicht mounten?

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

die LED darf ja auch von mir aus rumleuchten, wie sie will, ich bin nur davon ausgegangen, dass das Leuchtverhalten bei Arbeit vom Dauerleuchten abweicht. Aber ja, ich kann keine CD mounten. Normalerweise sollte das automatisch laufen, so, wie wenn ich eine externe Festplatte oder einen USB-Stick anschließe. Allerdings tut sich nichts, so wie ich sie auch so nicht finde.

Hab' nur gedacht, dass das mit dem Dauerleuchten vielleicht ein Hinweis auf einen fehlenden Treiber sein könnte.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> Allerdings tut sich nichts, so wie ich sie auch so nicht finde.

 

Gibt es auch keine Kernel Rückmeldung in dmesg? Vielleicht kann/muss man die Verwendung ja auch im Bios "unterstützen"?

Viel Erfolg beim probieren!

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Dumme Frage, geht das CD Laufwerk von dem Laptop? Hast du den CD Rom Support im Kernel?

Sebastian

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

von dmesg bekomme ich keine Ausgabe, an die Sache mit dem BIOS habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht gedacht, kann es aber eigentlich auch nicht sein, weil ich unter einem anderen Betriebssystem (parallel installiert) bereits mit CDs gearbeitet habe.

Im Kernel könnte das Problem eventuell liegen. Ich habe sicher Unterstützung für die verschiedenen Dateisysteme für CD und DVD einkompiliert. Für's Brennen habe ich nur ein Modul (kann das automatisch beim Starten eines Brennprogrammes geladen werden oder kompiliere ich das besser fest ein?), der Fehler könnte aber eventuell irgendwo im SCSI-Bereich liegen.

SCSI-device und -CDROM Unterstützung ist installiert, aber in der Rubrik SCSI low-level drivers ist nur ein Teil ausgewählt und da weiß ich nicht, ob das korrekt ist (Intel/ICP). Die Beschreibung klingt mal nicht so, als würde mich das den CDs/DVDs näher bringen.

Wie kann ich denn herausfinden, welchen Eintrag ich hier auswählen muss und kann das etwas mit dem Laufwerk zu tun haben?

Vielen Dank nochmal,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: dmesg hat nichts gesagt, wenn ich eine CD neu einlege und warte, was passiert, aber hier noch diese Ausgabe:

```
dmesg | grep CD

[    0.000000] ACPI: ECDT 000000007cb79cd6 00052 (v01 LENOVO TP-7U    00002160 LNVO 00000001)

[    1.984240] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-U20N  HX12 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.994551] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.998283] sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
```

und diese:

```
dmesg | grep DVD

[    1.946977] ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-U20N, HX12, max UDMA/133

[    1.984240] scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-U20N  HX12 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
```

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah das klingt schon ganz gut! Ich würde eher darauf Wetten das dein KDE/GNOME dieses Laufwerk vielleicht nur nicht "manuell registrieren", deshalb bekommst du vielleicht kein Auto-Start/Mount-Fenster oder sowas. Mit einem Mount-Befehl sollte sich der Datenträger aber ohne Problem einhängen und aushängen lassen.

DVDs könntest mit Xine und Co auch schauen wenn du da in den Einstellungen das entsprechende Device (hier: /dev/sr0) änderst.

Aber das wäre unsauber, besser wäre ein Symlink alla /dev/cdrom0 -> /dev/sr0 oder /dev/dvdrw0 -> /dev/sr0.

Bevor du jetzt aber wild drauflos Linkst bedenke drei Dinge:

1. Wenn es sich bei diesem "Bay" wirklich um eine Art "Wechselrahmen" handelt, würde ich empfehlen eine Udev-Regel zu erstellen, damit dieses Gerät eine (oder mehrere) feste Bezeichnungen bekommt (/dev/cdrom0 .. /dev/cdrw0 .. /dev/dvd0 .. /dev/dvdrw0). So wie man es z.B. für einen USB-Stick mach den man einfach mal Einsteckt.

2. Grade wenn du dieses Bay auch für eine Festplatte nutzt könnte es zu Problemen kommen wenn du einfach nur einen Symlink oder einen Eintrag in die /etc/fstab schreibst. Denn dann könnte diese auch als Device /dev/sr0 erkannt werden, somit zeigt der cdrom-Symlink (/dev/cdrom -> /dev/sr0) auf einmal auf deine Festplatte. Oder wenn deine cdrom-Bay nach mehrmaligem ein und ausstrecken eine andere Device-Nummer bekommt als sr0 (z.B. sr1, sr2, sr4), zeigt der cdrom Link ins leere und deine Programme jammer immer wieder das sie ins Leere greifen.

3. Wenn du aber eh vorhast dieses Laufwerk dort (für eine sehr lange Zeit) "fest zu Installieren", reicht vermutlich ein Eintrag in deine /etc/fstab und ein Symlink.

P.s: Allerdings könnte das mit der Udev-Regel kompliziert werden, aber hier findet sich bestimmt jemand der dir da auch helfen kann :)

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hey,

danke für die Tipps, prinzipiell will ich es wohl wirklich als "Wechselrahmen" benutzen, also mal als CD/DVD-Laufwerk, mal als Festplatte (Beispiel: Musiksammlung auf Festplatte, CDs in die Musiksammlung rippen aber nunmal mit CD-Laufwerk als Quelle, schon zweimal gewechselt in wenigen Minuten). Allerdings habe ich nie bewusst eine udev-Regel erstellt, trotzdem wird meine externe Festplatte automatisch nach /media/disk gemountet, so wie mein USB-Stick nach /media/NameDesStiftes.

Wenn ich jetzt zumindest mal für den ersten Leseerfolg von der CD das Laufwerk mounten will, dann finde ich unter /dev nur diese Einträge:

 *Quote:*   

> block/ bsg/   bus/   char/  cpu/   disk/  dri/   fd/    input/ null   pts/   shm/   snd/   .udev/ v4l/

 

davon sieht nichts wie ein sr0 aus.

Vielen Dank und guten Abend,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Warum auch immer ist die CD, die ich gestern irgendwann eingelegt habe, jetzt auf einmal in diesem KDE-Gerätemanager aufgetaucht. Ich kann sie sogar anhören. Unter /media sehe ich zwar keine Einhängung, aber ich kann über Dolphin drauf zugreifen. Warum es aber einen Tag gedauert hat, bis die CD angezeigt wurde und woran es jetzt im Endeffekt liegt, wüsste ich trotzdem noch gerne. Aber immerhin, CD ist da.

----------

## firefly

 *Schinkencroissant wrote:*   

> P.S.: Warum auch immer ist die CD, die ich gestern irgendwann eingelegt habe, jetzt auf einmal in diesem KDE-Gerätemanager aufgetaucht. Ich kann sie sogar anhören. Unter /media sehe ich zwar keine Einhängung, aber ich kann über Dolphin drauf zugreifen. Warum es aber einen Tag gedauert hat, bis die CD angezeigt wurde und woran es jetzt im Endeffekt liegt, wüsste ich trotzdem noch gerne. Aber immerhin, CD ist da.

 

Wenn es sich um eine Audiocd handelt, dann wirst du diese unter /media nicht finden  :Wink:  denn Audiocds werden nicht gemounted.

----------

## Josef.95

Bin ich grad drüber gestolpert...  *Quote:*   

>  CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI:                                                                                                               │
> 
>   │                                                                                                                                     │
> 
>   │ This is a driver for the IBM and Lenovo ThinkPad laptops. It adds                                                                   │
> ...

 

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

danke mal nochmal. Den Eintrag CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI habe ich auch gefunden, nur den THINKPAD_ACPI_BAY, den gibt es wohl nicht mehr.

Nach ein bisschen rumprobieren wird das Problem nur irgendwie immer verwirrender. Wenn ich zunächst über USB eine normale, externe Festplatte anschließe, kann ich danach keine CDs/DVDs mehr benutzen und umgekehrt. Irgendwas kann da noch weniger stimmen, als ich gedacht habe. Da es prinzipiell irgendwie funktioniert, scheint es nicht unbedingt an einem fehlenden Treiber liegen, denke ich. Aber irgendwas muss trotzdem falsch sein.

Irgendwie verwirrend, das Ganze...

schönen Abend noch,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## ChrisJumper

Huhu Schinkencroissant,

wirf nach dem Anstecken immer ein blick ans ende von dmesg, dort gibt der Kernel (unter anderem) alle (neuen) Informationen zum device aus die als letztes angeschlossen wurden.

Bin heute im thinkwiki übere den Eintrag UltraBay gestolpert. Gut das hilft direkt noch nicht, aber gibt einen Überblick. Weiter unten fand ich dann aber noch ein interessantes Howto. How to hotswap Ultrabay devices. Drin stehen auch Informationen zu Udev-Regeln, dieses Howto hat aber auch schon ein bisschen Staub angesetzt. So würde ich einfach den CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI im Kernel fest einbauen und nicht wie in diesem Howto libata-acpi.

 *Quote:*   

> Nach ein bisschen rumprobieren wird das Problem nur irgendwie immer verwirrender. Wenn ich zunächst über USB eine normale, externe Festplatte anschließe, kann ich danach keine CDs/DVDs mehr benutzen und umgekehrt.

 

Das deutet auf ein Problem mit diesem Wechsel im laufenden Betrieb hin, wenn du jetzt dieses ultrabay_eject Script verwendest und udev entsprechen eingewiesen müsste es gehen.

Grüße

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

entschuldigt bitte, dass es so lange gedauert hat, Prinzipiell hat es zwar mit den udev-Regeln zu tun. Da es noch ein paar weitere Dinge gibt, die an meinem System nicht ganz so sind, wie sie sein sollten, werde ich wohl erst wieder einiges neubauen, sollte sich das System dabei nicht aus dem Weg räumen lassen, melde ich mich nochmal.

Bis hierhin auf jeden Fall mal danke für die Hilfe.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

entschuldigt bitte, dass es so lange gedauert hat, Prinzipiell hat es zwar mit den udev-Regeln zu tun. Da es noch ein paar weitere Dinge gibt, die an meinem System nicht ganz so sind, wie sie sein sollten, werde ich wohl erst wieder einiges neubauen, sollte sich das System dabei nicht aus dem Weg räumen lassen, melde ich mich nochmal.

Bis hierhin auf jeden Fall mal danke für die Hilfe.

Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

